# Bhe, miz u na sobra! Bwisit ka kea uuwi?



## Clank

Hi,

I got a text message which is in *T*agalog which *I* need help translating because there are too many words which have been shortened which *I* can't make out.

Can someone please help me out here?

here's the message,

Bhe, miz u na sobra! Bwisit ka kea uuwi? Bka mkapg asawa aqoh ng iba d2! Ku2ha na lng dn pala qoh ng motor.
Na miz 2loy kta.


----------



## Scherle

Clank said:


> Bhe, miz u na sobra! Bwisit ka kea uuwi? Bka mkapg asawa aqoh ng iba d2! Ku2ha na lng dn pala qoh ng motor.
> Na miz 2loy kta.


 
Here are the translation and some comments.

Bhe, (short for endearment baby) I miss you so much!

Bwisit ka kea  uuwi?  
I can think of the exact meaning of bwisit in English.  But I guess it means:  Kelan ka uuwi?

Bka mkapg asawa aqoh ng iba d2! 
I might marry someone else here.

Ku2ha na lng dn pala qoh ng motor.
I'll just get a motor.  (probably a 2 wheels motor)

Na miz 2loy kta.
I miss you.

I hope it helps.


----------



## niernier

Clank said:


> Bhe, miz u na sobra! Bwisit ka kea uuwi? Bka mkapg asawa aqoh ng iba d2! Ku2ha na lng dn pala qoh ng motor.
> Na miz 2loy kta.




Shortcut SMS, expanded version with comments


Bhe, miss you na sobra!
Bhe,(short for the endearment baby), I miss you so much!


Bwisit _(-without a doubt there is a missing word here, kailan-) kailan _ka kaya uuwi?
Bwisit, I wonder when are you going home?
Bwisit is originally spelled 'bullshit' in English. In this context, it is most likely that the speaker is expressing her frustation because you are not yet in her embrace.


Baka makapag-asawa ako ng iba dito!
I might marry somebody else here!
I think the speaker said this out of loneliness because you are not there. I am sure she does not mean it. It's a joke. 


Kukuha na lang din pala ako ng motor.
By the way, I'll just get a motor.
Yes, it's probably a two-wheel motor but maybe you know what motor she's talking about.


Namiss tuloy kita.
I missed you(in the process).
'tuloy' means that there is an event or something which made her miss you.


----------



## Clank

Thanks heaps for the translation u guys.


----------



## Chriszinho85

niernier said:


> Bwisit is originally spelled 'bullshit' in English. In this context, it is most likely that the speaker is expressing her frustation because you are not yet in her embrace.


I've read before that the word originated from Hokkien Chinese and not from English. I found an interesting site I found that talks about it:

bwisit

Chris


----------

